# Update on Possum Kingdom Tournament



## PK Lodge (Apr 2, 2009)

:dance: We now have $4500 in sponsership plus entries this year, it is going to be good hope everyone comes!!!!:dance:


----------



## PK Lodge (Apr 2, 2009)

:rotfl:We have10 teams signed up so far and $4500 in sponsership money plus a lot of prizes to give away.


----------

